# baby is throwing head back while breastfeeding and taking my nipple with her



## marthawashington (Sep 24, 2008)

My 5 month old is moving her head back alot while she feeds, and it pulls on my nipple and makes it a lipstick shape. Sometime she'll take one sip and then pull back, another sip, pull back, and so on... it hurts. She also grunts and her face turns a little red. What is going on and how do I get her to stop?


----------



## nataliekat (Dec 3, 2002)

Does she do it throughout every feeding? Beginning of the feeding, end of the feeding? Before she poops?

Sometimes babies will play around at the breast if they're kind of done nursing, instead of just letting go. Also there can be some biting and pulling if they're working on a poop.


----------



## berrymama (Jul 7, 2007)

My DS did that around that age...along with hitting, pinching, scratching, etc. I highly suggest a nursing necklace to keep her focused.


----------



## marthawashington (Sep 24, 2008)

she does it randomly but looks like she's having trouble... frustrated

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nataliekat* 
Does she do it throughout every feeding? Beginning of the feeding, end of the feeding? Before she poops?

Sometimes babies will play around at the breast if they're kind of done nursing, instead of just letting go. Also there can be some biting and pulling if they're working on a poop.


----------

